# For those that only use "thin" CA



## tdibiasio (Dec 3, 2008)

I have been experimenting with different CA finishes and have found that in terms technique I have the most consistent results when I apply Thin CA.  My question for the CA experts is if you were going to use thin CA only, then how many coats would you use.  Of course I am looking for the protective qualities of CA so I want to apply enough without going overboard, I was thinking that 8-10 coats would be good??  What do you think.....

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## marcruby (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I'm no expert, but I use thin CA.  I lay a couple coats, sand it out, lay more coats, sand, etc.  I run around 6 to 8 coats when I polish out the blanks.  I don't like to get too heavy, because you can lose all touch with the wood and it starts to look like glossy plastic with grain painted on.

Marc


----------



## dennisg (Dec 3, 2008)

I lay on three coats and sand with MM then three more sand with MM and then brass polish and renwax. I just placed an order for more thin CA, it just works better for me. dennis


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 3, 2008)

Normally I do four coats, works for me.


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Dec 4, 2008)

I use 3 coats of BLO/Thin CA. After 24 hours I use EEE to polish. 

I "assume" that this gives protection. The few pens that I have seen after some time look OK.

Larry


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm new at both pen turning and using CA, but here's what I've learned so far.  2 or 3 coats of thin CA works well to lay the foundation, then 3 or 4 or 5 or 10 or whatever coats of medium CA work well to more quickly build up a thick coating that you can polish with MM.  I've produced a grand total of 3 pens with respectable CA finishes, but how many coats you use will depend on the circumstances and your personal preferences.


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 4, 2008)

i feel it depends on the wood. i used only thin for a long time and i remember a koa pen that i just couldn't put enough on, upwards of 15 coats and still had some thin spots. then i tried it with a few coats of medium over top and was patient letting it dry fully and got a remarkable finish on it.


----------



## JimB (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not an expert on CA finish but after  experimenting I do thin ca / BLO. Usually 6 - 8 coats depending on how much sanding I think I'll need. As I am getting better at it I am putting on fewer coats.


----------



## JimB (Dec 4, 2008)

I should have mentioned I use wax paper to apply it so I am also not losing any CA in the paper towel.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Dec 4, 2008)

*thickening CA*

I've got some thin CA that has become "medium" or even "thick".  I thought it was a bit trickier to apply.  I wasn't too happy with it as it was more difficult to get a smooth surface-I probably should have tried the small plastic bag trick to smooth it as all the paper towel did was move it around a bit.  Is there a way to thin CA that has thickened?


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 5, 2008)

ranchonodinero said:


> I've got some thin CA that has become "medium" or even "thick".  I thought it was a bit trickier to apply.  I wasn't too happy with it as it was more difficult to get a smooth surface-I probably should have tried the small plastic bag trick to smooth it as all the paper towel did was move it around a bit.  Is there a way to thin CA that has thickened?


Discard it and get fresh one! All CA glues, thin, medium and thick, will get thicker over time. In my experience it takes over a year for the CA glue to get thick - but the storage conditions may also have a large influence. Since this glue is so cheap now, I get rid of mine after some time.
Good CA for a great price can be had from Monty here on IAP.


----------



## Skye (Dec 5, 2008)

Larry Gottlieb said:


> I use 3 coats of BLO/Thin CA. After 24 hours I use EEE to polish.



Why do you wait 24 hours? BLO will speed up the setting of the CA, which is only a few minutes anyhow. Thin CA is even faster. Just seems like an unnecessary wait.


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Dec 5, 2008)

Skye,

 I have polished the BLO/CA immediately and usually this works.

However, on occasions, I have experienced some areas of "roughness" of the finish. This has not happened after an overnight "cure".

I have a number of mandrels so I just remove the mandrel, tubes, and blanks and let sit.

Larry


----------



## Skye (Dec 5, 2008)

So, I guess  you're assuming that the CA isn't cured when you're done applying it? If that's the case, I'm really wondering what kind of CA you're using, there may be a problem there. I've just never heard of any CA, especially thin, taking that long to cure.


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Dec 5, 2008)

Skye,

I read somewhere, possibly on this forum, that CA fixes fairly rapidly, but to get the last few percentages of cure does require overnight wait.

It is possible that this came from Russ Fairfield, but I'm not certain.

The CA that I have been using comes from Monty and it is as good as any I have used.

Larry


----------

